# Meriwether County - 3450 Acres - Devil's Backbone Looking for a few members



## DBHunter

We need a couple of members for our QDM club on 3,450 Acres (about 5.5 square miles) near Manchester. The property is one rectangular piece, near the Flint River.  44 foodplots scattered throughout the property. Membership is year round with turkeys and small game included. We have a very good population of deer and turkey and also some wild hogs. Terrain is very rugged with a 50:50 mix of pines and hardwoods. Several small streams and about 3 miles of bottom along a large creek.

Bucks must have a 15 inch outside spread or a fine of $150 applies. We will limit membership to 30 to maintain a ratio of 100+ acres per hunter. That works out to about 6 members per square mile, assuming they were all there at one time.  Dues for the 2011-12 season are $1,300, which includes spouse and kids through high school. There is also a $100 camper fee if it is left on the property year round. Camping is primitive, that is no power or running water.  Generators can be used in one of the two camping areas.

This link should bring up a previous post with lot of pictures: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=189577&highlight=devil+backbone  We average about 10-12 bucks per year.

PM or email me at jimfaulkner1@gmail.com if you would like to come check it out or need more info.


----------



## sam98

what are the rules on hunting? pin in-pin out?  any guest allowed such as grown family members? can give me a call at 404-597-3079 also, when are the dues due?


----------



## DBHunter

No limits on where anyone can hunt. No private or closed areas.  There are 3 entrances to the property so we have not found that a pin board systems works for us.  We do allow guests for deer season starting at Thanksgiving.  There is a $50 per day fee and guests can only take does.  Dues should be paid by the end of July. I will call today.


----------



## DBHunter

*Some of the bucks who got away*

A couple of guys asked about pictures of bucks that got away.  Here's a few trail pictures from last fall of ones that never showed up at the skinning pole.


----------



## DBHunter

*Map of the property*

Here's a topo map so you can get an idea of the layout.  The property is about 2 miles east to west and about 3 miles north to south.


----------



## randyrmorris

i would like to look at this asap. thanks randy 770-527-3901


----------



## Flintridge

how many spots still open?


----------



## michael D carden

i joined the club this year great looking property can not wait hunting season great looking food plots an good deer signs all over the property


----------



## DBHunter

*Turkey Season*

Several hunters asked about the turkey population.  This season we took 21 toms with the majority being 2 to 3 years old.  They were still gobbling pretty strong on the last day of the season.  The select cutting that has been done on about 1000 acres of the pines has created a lot of good habitat for the turkeys, and of course they really like the clover plots.


----------



## skeeter.buck

Is this club still going to allow Turkey Only members?  I heard there are a bunch of local guys that hunt about everyday and pay a very discounted price?  I am interested in it if there are no Turkey Only members.


----------



## DBHunter

*Turkey memberships*

There were 3 hunters who paid 1/2 regular dues to hunt turkeys only as they have other places for deer.

However we will not do this in the future.


----------



## Gut_Pile

PM sent


----------



## DBHunter

*Contact info*

A couple of guys asked about phone and email contact info:

Phone: 706-655-2198
Email: jimfaulkner1@gmail.com

Jim


----------



## bamafan77

pm sent


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

*turkey membership*

Would Ya'll consider a  turkey only member?


----------



## DBHunter

*Turkey only member*

Not at this time.  I had three turkey-only guys last season and got a lot of negative pressure from some of our serious turkey hunters.


----------



## DBHunter

*Current Crop of bucks*

Here's a few recent photos of some of our bucks in velvet.  I will post others soon.


----------



## DBHunter

*A few more current trail pictures*

I still have a couple of openings I would like to fill.

Email me at jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## DBHunter

*Openings*

Still need a couple of hunters.  Email me at jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## DBHunter

*Still have a couple of openings*

Email me at jimfaulkner1@gmail.com if interested.


----------



## BOGGYBOY1975

*2011-2012 slots open???*

I WAS WONDERING IF YALL MIGHT HAVE A SPOT OR TWO OPEN FOR NEXT YEAR--I AM TIRED OF PAYING ALABAMA OUT OF STATE FEES  THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## TobyTreo

I am interested as well...send me a PM if you can.


----------



## Snake89

I am interested for the 2011-2012 season. Could you send me a PM as well please?


----------



## eddie123

any openings for 2011-2012?


----------



## Just John

like everyone else asked any openings for 2011-2012


----------



## rayjamie

I know we will have some openings this year. I have emailed the club president to let him know about the interest.


----------



## rayjamie

You could also email him at the address posted above. jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## DBHunter

*2011 Season*

We are making some changes for the 2011-12 Season.  We will limit membership this season to 30 members and increase dues to $1,300.  This will give a ratio of around 110 acres per member.  

I have contacted current members and should hear back from them over the next few weeks and will have a better idea concerning openings for next season.

You can also contact me at jimfaulkner1@gmail.com

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## GAHunterz

Interested: 770-653-7636 / gahunterz@hotmail.com thx Mel


----------



## jaye

Is this a long way from atlanta ga. Whats the best way to get there?


----------



## Dehunt

*lease*

Would like to see property..If you have any openings.thanks


----------



## rolltidefan

Excellent piece of property! I hunted this for 21 years, even before it became a club, used to be for Ga Kraft employees and their families to hunt at no charge. It is fairly difficult to hunt due to the topography. Lots of serious rolling hills and deep hollows. Can not hunt the wind, constantly swirls. Excellent deer and turkey hunting!!!!


----------



## DBHunter

Contact me if you would like to take a look around.

Jim Faulkner
jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## hhcryan

sent you an email would like to look at property live close by so anyday of the week is fine call or email me ryno8472@yahoo.com or 7705847540 thanks


----------



## DBHunter

Any deer/coon hunters out there who can help us with this problem?

Jim Faulkner
jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## DBHunter

*Gobbler with hooked spurs*

One of the good toms taken this season.  Looking for a couple of members.

Jim Faulkner
706-655-2198
jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Great Club*

These pics of the 5 birds my boys and I shot this year!  Best turkey season I've ever had.

Come take a look at the property I'm sure you'll love it.

Great place to hunt!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Hogs, Foxes, Bobcats, and plenty of turkeys*

Just some pics from the club since last fall.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*A few of the bachelors who got away.*

Seen these guys on the trail cams on a regular basis.


----------



## willy57

hi if you need to thin them hogs so there not eating and destroying your deer plotts call me bill wilson 850-445-9818 and lets meet with my dogs to catch some bacon and run the others off the property i promise after a few hunts the hogs will be gone r u dont have to let me come back they cant stand the dogs thanks Bill happy and safe hunting


----------



## BigCountry19

My son-in-law and myself went to look at the property, it was the fourth club I had looked at this spring.  We wrote Mr. Faulkner a check before we left.  Beautiful land, can't wait til Sept.


----------



## jaye

do you still have some opening in your club. do you have a web site so i can look at the club rule. lamont 770-940-4973


----------



## Big Eights

Post some of this years trail cam pics. if you have some yet.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Some of the bucks our Members harvested.*

Some nice bucks this year.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Buck*

Mark's Buck


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

Cam pics of a few from our Club.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

A few more pics.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

A few more pics.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

Few more bucks from our Club.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club Memberships Available*

If your interested in taking a look at our Club give me a call.
Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## benbishop6602

*congrats*

Congrats guys on the bucks. Jim runs a good club.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Dove Plot*

Dove Plot


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots*

Food Plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots.a*

Food Plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots.b*

Food Plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*food Plots.c*

Food Plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots.d*

Food Plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*food Plots.e*

Food plots


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Various Property Pictures*

Property Pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Various Property Pictures.a*

Property Pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Smoke from a DNR burn on a portion of our club.*

Smoke


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Various Property Pictures.b*

Various Pictures


----------



## southerndraw

Awesome looking property!!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*DNR Burn*

DNR's recent burn on a portion of the property.  Will create great browsing for deer and turkey.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Select Cut*

Recent timber company select cut will open up the pine areas for great browse food.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Various Hardwood Bottoms/Draws*

Hardwood areas


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Various Hardwood Bottoms/Draws.a*

Hardwoods


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Property Pictures*

Property Pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Getting to be turkey season.*

We have a great turkey population.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Club is in middle of photo.*

Aerial Pic


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Bucks*

Some of the bucks harvested over the years from our property.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*More Bucks*

Some additional harvested buck pictures.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Trapping*

Trapping coyotes, foxes, bobcats, and raccoons


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Deer Harvest*

Past Bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Harvested Deer*

Members past harvests


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Some nice bucks*

Club bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks*

Past Bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.a*

Past Bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.b*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.c*

Past Bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.d*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.e*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.f*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.g*

Past Bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.h*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.i*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.j*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.k*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.l*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Past Bucks.m*

Past bucks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Just a few memberships available.*

Let me know if your interested.

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141
JodiKillen@comcast.net


----------



## striper commander

The first picture in post 47 is kendall golightly's buck that was nicknamed tips from north fulton county.


----------



## B767erDrvr

300mag, thanks for pointing out the mistake.  I was given a thumb drive from the co-president for pics to post.  That pic along with 2 others were removed as they did not belong.  Thanks


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Buck*

Chuck Repine's Buck


----------



## B767erDrvr

*One of our interesting bucks*

2010 pics


----------



## B767erDrvr

*I will be posting pics as they come in.*

Buck


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Flint River*

A view up and down the Flint River near our club.  Great fishing spot for Red Eye Bass.


----------



## Stealthdiver

Do you guys have access to the Flint ?


----------



## B767erDrvr

We are very close the Flint River.  Just a short walk thru the Sprewell Bluff WMA(Pigeon Creek Tract) is the Flint River.  Several outfitters will wade up thru the WMA on Pigeon Creek and into the edges of our club to fish Red Eye Bass.  I've been told the Flint River's record Red Eye Bass was taken near where Pigeon Creek empties into the Flint River.


----------



## Stealthdiver

How many miles are you from Columbus ?


----------



## Chadx1981

Looks good


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Mapquest or Google Earth*

Mapquest or Google Earth 

735 Tom Brown Road, Manchester GA 

This address will get you about 200 yards west of our club's main gate.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Topo of our club*

We will be adding 5 new food plots this spring which will bring us to close 50 food plots.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Brawling*

Determining who is boss.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Chuck R. Past Bucks From the Backbone*

Devil's Backbone Bucks


----------



## stealthman52

thanks for sharing Mr.ChuckR


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Food Plots.f*

Food plots are looking great!


----------



## B767erDrvr

*One of our many food plots*

Food Plot


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Turkey Nest*

Found a nest the other day.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Facebook page*

We now have a facebook page.  Search "Devils Backbone Hunting Club" on facebook.  I will be updating it on a regular basis.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*Trail Cam Pics*

Trail Cam pics from a few years ago.


----------



## basbuc

Nice pics guys.  I saw a few familiar faces. Congrat Larry on your turkey and Keith and Chuck on your deer. Man ya'll are getting old. lol.  Miss you guys.  Happy hunting.           Russ and R.J.


----------



## B767erDrvr

*2012 Dove Plot*

Dove plot is looking great!


----------

